# Looking for a not-too-expensive motherboard that can overclock the FX-6300



## kyvivek (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi! I've finally decided to upgrade my E6750 2.66Ghz rig and after sifting through numerous threads, I've decided that the FX-6300 would be ideal for my gaming needs. I believe it should be able to handle all the new and the yet-to come-games at medium settings. 


I recently bought a *Sapphire HD 7770 Ghz Edition* card and a SSD to go with it. My trustworthy *Corsair VX450 PSU* is still doing well, so I shall be holding off on changing that for the time being. However, am I correct in assuming that I'd need to change it if I intend to overclock? 


I'd really like some help with picking out a stable motherboard (*6000-8000 INR*) that can overclock this processor. I don't mind going a little above if it's absolutely worth it.


To summarize...


*> Would my old Corsair VX450W PSU be sufficient to overclock the FX-6300?*

*> Suggestions for a budget motherboard that would support overclocking.*


Thanks for reading. Cheers!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 8, 2013)

kyvivek said:


> Hi! I've finally decided to upgrade my E6750 2.66Ghz rig and after sifting through numerous threads, I've decided that the FX-6300 would be ideal for my gaming needs. I believe it should be able to handle all the new and the yet-to come-games at medium settings.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a *Sapphire HD 7770 Ghz Edition* card and a SSD to go with it. My trustworthy *Corsair VX450 PSU* is still doing well, so I shall be holding off on changing that for the time being. However, am I correct in assuming that I'd need to change it if I intend to overclock?
> ...



> It might not support the overclock of FX6300 because of its aging but test it anyways.I suggest Seasonic S2II 520 @ 4600. If your old VX450 supports the OC which I specified below then there is no need to change it further.OK.
> Asus M5A97 EVO R2.0 @ 8500 for mild overclock & Asus M5A99FX PRO R2.0 @ 12500 for a good overclock.

For your above configuration without overclock recommended PSU wattage is 416w but if you are overclocking your FX 6300 from stock 3.5GHz to 4.0GHz then your recommended PSU wattage is 429w. 
You also need better cooling for overclocking and I recommend Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO @ 2600.OK.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 8, 2013)

If your current PSU is working perfectly, you can sell it and get a new S12II 520 W and Asus M5A97 EVO. A cpu cooler like hype 212 EVO will also be of great help.


----------



## kyvivek (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I shall definitely look into that. Also, yes I intend to buy the 212 EVO.



bavusani said:


> > For your above configuration without overclock recommended PSU wattage is 416w but if you are overclocking your FX 6300 from stock 3.5GHz to 4.0GHz then your recommended PSU wattage is 429w.



Only when you mentioned this did I recall that there exists the PSU calculator. So I keyed in my specs (extra fans too) and this is what I got : 

Minimum PSU Wattage: 342 Watts      
Recommended Wattage: 392 Watts

eXtreme PSU Calculator - Vishera - Pastebin.com

*Is this margin sufficient or would I be better off not to risk it and should simply get a 550/600 PSU?*


----------



## kyvivek (Nov 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> If your current PSU is working perfectly, you can sell it and get a new S12II 520 W and Asus M5A97 EVO. A cpu cooler like hype 212 EVO will also be of great help.



I hadn't even considered selling my old components. Is there even a market for these 4ish-year old items? I had no idea I could do that. 

Looks like everyone loves the M5A97 EVO. Shall definitely check it out. I suppose I can't really expect a decent board for cheaper (something like 6000 INR)? And yes, I intend to buy the 212 EVO. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

